# The WORST possible tarantula?



## Moakmeister (Oct 27, 2016)

What is the all-time, most annoying, most irritable, most difficult, most frustrating, hardest to keep, and least rewarding tarantula possible?

My first guess would be the King Baboon, but they actually are rewarding.


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 28, 2016)

For me it was OBT for a long time mainly because of the sheer volume I had to deal with.. After not keeping them for a few years my passion for them has rekindled a bit. I came a across a few males and put them to good use and now I'm actively looking for a nice red female to add to my collection..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Czech prime (Oct 28, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> My first guess would be the King Baboon, but they actually are rewarding.


Don't let Chris read this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Funny 6


----------



## EulersK (Oct 28, 2016)

G. rosea/porteri slings...

I wouldn't take one for free.

Reactions: Agree 10 | Disagree 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 5 | Award 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Oct 28, 2016)

What the worst, most frustrating tarantula would be? 
A dead or dying tarantula.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 17


----------



## Walker253 (Oct 28, 2016)

With so many criteria points, it's hard to find one tarantula that hits on all of them. Buy for me, the H maculata hits on the bulk of them. But what makes them a pain in the ass also makes them pretty cool. If anything its a challenge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Oct 28, 2016)

_Haplopelma minax _

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 28, 2016)

!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 9 | Sad 1 | Love 2 | Optimistic 1 | Useful 2 | Creative 1 | Lollipop 1 | Beer 1 | Popcorn 1


----------



## TheBeardedArachnid (Oct 28, 2016)

In the past decade and a half, the worst luck I have had was with Avicularia slings.... I grew too scared to even look at them.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 28, 2016)

Please no heresy, the *Goddess *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus _teached to Peanut how to approach humans and understand their feelings

Reactions: Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 28, 2016)

Avic slings, like written above, way too much hassle

Reactions: Agree 4 | Disagree 3


----------



## Bread (Oct 28, 2016)

My Hysterocrate cameroon (wc) makes my KBT look like a puppydog, every time I take off the enclosure lid she flies out of her hole climbing the sides onto the rim fangs at the ready.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nikke (Oct 28, 2016)

P. regalis. That thing was completely ridiculous. Once it felt the opening of the Exoterra lock it went mad. Running like maniac in the enclosure, throwing threat postures around and bolting out from the enclosure.  For me it was too much handle at that time, sold it after I got fed up with the chasing it around the apartment many, many times. Impossible to feed. 

But in the other hand my P. metallica is quite opposite.


----------



## Trenor (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't have one. I've had a lot of different Ts from NW to baboons to pokies and I've not had any major trouble with any of them. Some of them are still small so we'll see how it goes as they grow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 28, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> _Haplopelma minax _


I have to agree. I rehoused my AF today and it was the hardest thing I've had to do to date 


I hate having to deal with her but can't stop watching her.. We have a love/hate relationship.



Bread said:


> My Hysterocrate cameroon (wc) makes my KBT look like a puppydog, every time I take off the enclosure lid she flies out of her hole climbing the sides onto the rim fangs at the ready.


I had a WC specimen of these years back and it was very frustrating trying to do the simplest tasks. You open the top it freaks out and all you can hear is hissing and legs thumping around whilst fumbles around like mad. You wait until she calms down before you move again to reach for tongs etc and the craziness ensues again. Patience is a virtue with this sp. The size can make you very uncomfortable. My specimen grew huge and in all honesty she gave me the fear 



The species that give me the most hassle these days are the Encyocratella olivacea. Teleporting, hissy, bitey/strikey creatures that are as fast as true spiders and sometimes jump. I still adore them though. I don't really know if there is a worst tarantula. 

The least rewarding IMO are the Asian burrowers that you never see but even at that then you catch a glimpse it makes you go ahhhhh

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Olan (Oct 28, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> I have to agree. I rehoused my AF today and it was the hardest thing I've had to do to date
> View attachment 223648
> 
> I hate having to deal with her but can't stop watching her.. We have a love/hate relationship.
> ...


You guys are getting me pretty interested in Hysterocrates sp. Cameroon...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gypsy cola (Oct 28, 2016)

T.stirmi.

The hairs, the defensiveness, requirements, the price tag. No amount of research prepared me for what I bought into.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Funny 4


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 28, 2016)

Olan said:


> You guys are getting me pretty interested in Hysterocrates sp. Cameroon...


It is the bretheren of P. muticus . What is not to like? heheh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 28, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> T.stirmi.
> 
> The hairs, the defensiveness, requirements, the price tag. No amount of research prepared me for what I bought into.


That is why I have never crossed paths with this sp.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## gypsy cola (Oct 28, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> That is why I have never crossed paths with this sp.


I envy you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dopamine (Oct 28, 2016)

Walker253 said:


> With so many criteria points, it's hard to find one tarantula that hits on all of them. Buy for me, the H maculata hits on the bulk of them. But what makes them a pain in the ass also makes them pretty cool. If anything its a challenge.


If you don't mind me asking, what makes these spiders hit all the points? I just bought a tiny sling the other week and besides a mite scare (which isn't the spider's fault) it's been doing fine. Do their care requirements become greater as they get older? Are their humidity requirements similar to pokies?


----------



## dopamine (Oct 28, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> It is the bretheren of P. muticus . What is not to like? heheh


Totally agree they're like a darker, slimmer version of the king baboon. I love em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 28, 2016)

dopamine said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what makes these spiders hit all the points? I just bought a tiny sling the other week and besides a mite scare (which isn't the spider's fault) it's been doing fine. Do their care requirements become greater as they get older? Are their humidity requirements similar to pokies?


Oh nooo, they are very hardy spiders as soon as they pass 1". The thrills with keeping them is about their attitude, speed, venom potency and reclusiveness. And they are #1 in each of those respective categories and rivaled only by other Stromatopelminae


----------



## dopamine (Oct 28, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> Oh nooo, they are very hardy spiders as soon as they pass 1". The thrills with keeping them is about their attitude, speed, venom potency and reclusiveness. And they are #1 in each of those respective categories and rivaled only by other Stromatopelminae


Good to hear! Yeah, he/she is only about the size of my fingernail atm.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't have absolutely any troubles with any of my tarantulas, and I keep mainly old worlds such as Haplopelma, Cyriopagopus, Poecilotheria. It's about your routine, approach and experience. You open the enclosure and your tarantula bolts and starts throwing threat poses? Maybe its not feeling secure enough and doesn't have a good hiding spot. Or alternatively, just close the enclosure and come back tomorrow. ^^

Reactions: Agree 4 | Love 1


----------



## Tfisher (Oct 28, 2016)

Angel Minkov said:


> I don't have absolutely any troubles with any of my tarantulas, and I keep mainly old worlds such as Haplopelma, Cyriopagopus, Poecilotheria. It's about your routine, approach and experience. You open the enclosure and your tarantula bolts and starts throwing threat poses? Maybe its not feeling secure enough and doesn't have a good hiding spot. Or alternatively, just close the enclosure and come back tomorrow. ^^


I agree I really don't have problems with my T's. When feeding or routine maintenance we tend to want to get everything done, but a good rule of thumb is you can always try again tomorrow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Justamarshmallow (Oct 28, 2016)

This is a useful thread! I've only bought three of the know calmest ones so far, so when I'm ready to branch out I'll know what to be wary of.


----------



## louise f (Oct 28, 2016)

The worst !! What !! Noooo.  No one is worst IMO, they are all beautiful in each and every way, that you can`t resist to love <3  

Take the Avic, fluffy, beautiful colors, and pretty easy to deal with. 
The Brachys, slow moving, cute and still beautiful colors 
The P.murinus beautiful orange/red haired lady  yummy with an bad temper, kinda fits the haircolor right ? Haha  
And the great Haplo, such stubbord spider you`ll have to look long after. NOT.  And with that of course a very furious biter. But they have those shiny black colors 
And let`s not forget The Queen P.Muticus.  The size, color and the hissing 

And then there`s of course all the rest too, but that would cause a lot of writing, that I`m not intend to do.

Haha got yaaa. How would i possible forget my most loved T of all times. Psalmopoeus <3<3 No way not a chance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 3


----------



## dopamine (Oct 28, 2016)

Justamarshmallow said:


> This is a useful thread! I've only bought three of the know calmest ones so far, so when I'm ready to branch out I'll know what to be wary of.


I mean, as long as you're not expecting to hold your spiders there's really not much to be worried about. Besides avic slings and pokies tarantulas really aren't too difficult to care for. NW or OW. But that's just been my experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justamarshmallow (Oct 28, 2016)

dopamine said:


> I mean, as long as you're not expecting to hold your spiders there's really not much to be worried about. Besides avic slings and pokies tarantulas really aren't too difficult to care for. NW or OW. But that's just been my experience.


I do not intend to handle them unless necessary. I just heard stories of T's attacking owners when they reach for the water dish and such. Thank you, though for the information!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dopamine (Oct 28, 2016)

Justamarshmallow said:


> I do not intend to handle them unless necessary. I just heard stories of T's attacking owners when they reach for the water dish and such. Thank you, though for the information!


I'm sure it happens. But i've owned and currently own several "aggressive" species and have never had that problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 28, 2016)

dopamine said:


> Totally agree they're like a darker, slimmer version of the king baboon. I love em.


Yeah they aren't as heavy set but are pretty much the same in other departments. I now have H. laticeps sling so I will be getting used to it all again soon, seeing as they grow so damn fast.



louise f said:


> And the great Haplo, such stubbord spider you`ll have to look long after. NOT.  And with that of course a very furious biter. But they have those shiny black colors


Ferocious biter indeed. I wish I still had my straw I used to try to keep her in a catch-cup earlier. It was ripped to shreds, mangled!
I can honestly say it makes me so nervous whenever I open the lid. I prefer when she rolls on her back but when she jumps around biting everything in her way it is scary.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moonohol (Oct 28, 2016)

Justamarshmallow said:


> I do not intend to handle them unless necessary. I just heard stories of T's attacking owners when they reach for the water dish and such. Thank you, though for the information!


As long as you use common sense, you really shouldn't have to worry about that. I use 12" tongs when changing water bowls so I never need to stick my tender and ever-so-bitable little fingies in. If the T seems excitable and doesn't feel like hiding when I go to change the water, I just leave it be and try again later. You just have to know when to hang up the towel and step away. I suspect not doing that is what causes many of the bites we hear about. Granted, this advice may not really apply to the nastiest of the nasty like S. calceatum or H. maculata. I don't have experience with those... yet!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Abyss (Oct 28, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> Avic slings, like written above, way too much hassle


I will disagree respectfully on avic slings. Have a proper setup w/full water dish an they are almost maintenace free and super easy to raise in my experience

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 28, 2016)

Abyss said:


> I will disagree respectfully on avic slings. Have a proper setup w/full water dish an they are almost maintenace free and super easy to raise in my experience


I got that part, but the hassle part is more about their weird feeding responses. Avics are literally only genus of all arboreals that refused food when i put it overnight. Which is annoying because i need to remove it afterwards. And i kept destroying their webs(that are ALWAYS attached to lid or door). Either eat your food or stop spinning web on worst places, not neither in the same time

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Envoirment (Oct 28, 2016)

louise f said:


> The Brachys, *slow moving*, cute and still beautiful colors


My _Brachypelma smithi_ is the fastest T I've witnessed in my collection so far. It has the power to teleport! When I got it I thought it would be a beautiful, easy going and chilled girl. Instead I got a psychopath that likes to play tricks on me. It compensates with its appetite though - it's my best eater and attacks prey like an _Acanthoscurria_! Granted it's only small still (about ~2"). I'm hoping it'll calm down as it gets older!

The worst tarantula is not having a tarantula.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Haksilence (Oct 28, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> _Haplopelma minax _


I disagree, their jet black colouration, webbing, attitude abd activity all make them one of my more preferred. Sure C minax spends a lot of time underground, but their attitude and activity above ground make them worthwhile besides the color

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Oct 29, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> I disagree


No s***, Sherlock, with both a disagree rating and a quote, I couldn´t fail to notice. Anyways, I have my reasons not to trust this species...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 29, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> No s***, Sherlock, with both a disagree rating and a quote, I couldn´t fail to notice. Anyways, I have my reasons not to trust this species...


Guess you and me are highly controversial bunch here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 29, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Anyways, I have my reasons not to trust this species...


Yeah, they (_H.minax_) are indeed 100% "Bahd Modhar Fakkar" T's, like ISIS yahoo loves to say. After all, in Latin, minax means "menace".

I love _H.albostriatum_ 0.1, those looks like a sort of more grumpy & fast _G.pulchripes_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Haksilence (Oct 29, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> No s***, Sherlock, with both a disagree rating and a quote, I couldn´t fail to notice. Anyways, I have my reasons not to trust this species...


Well you definitely don't TRUST them  they are constantly plotting your demise and slowly tunneling their way out of their enclosure, "escape from Alcatraz" style, just to murder you in your sleep.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Oct 29, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> Well you definitely don't TRUST them  they are constantly plotting your demise and slowly tunneling their way out of their enclosure, "escape from Alcatraz" style, just to murder you in your sleep.


Man, if I could, I would hook you up for a date with my ex-_minax_!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## Haksilence (Oct 29, 2016)

Was it male? I've been looking for a date for my girl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Oct 29, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> Was it male? I've been looking for a date for my girl


Nope, female.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 29, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Nope, female.


She was 'Baba Yaga' on eight legs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Haksilence (Oct 29, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Nope, female.


Foiled again by that XX chromosome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Oct 29, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> I wish I still had my straw


Hahaha, that is why i always keep a catch cup full of straws, because of the bitings in them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Abyss (Oct 29, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> I got that part, but the hassle part is more about their weird feeding responses. Avics are literally only genus of all arboreals that refused food when i put it overnight. Which is annoying because i need to remove it afterwards. And i kept destroying their webs(that are ALWAYS attached to lid or door). Either eat your food or stop spinning web on worst places, not neither in the same time


Pre-kill for slings if they lack a good response.  It helps alot


----------



## cold blood (Oct 29, 2016)

For me its H. mac.   Not because theyre difficult or gave me problems, but because they're just so light shy that its stupid.  Literally, if there's enough light for me to see, its too much and, poof, they're gone like the road runner after schooling Wile E. Coyote yet again.  They're also more sensitive as slings.   While great eaters, I almost never get to actually see it as they pounce and re-hide all in one motion.   Also the slowest growing OW arboreal I've ever raised.  Still a cool spider though, and very beautiful...just one I don't get the hype about.

And what's with all the "disagree*" *ratings??  Its an opinion based thread.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Olan (Oct 29, 2016)

cold blood said:


> For me its H. mac.   Not because theyre difficult or gave me problems, but because they're just so light shy that its stupid.  Literally, if there's enough light for me to see, its too much and, poof, they're gone like the road runner after schooling Wile E. Coyote yet again.  They're also more sensitive as slings.   While great eaters, I almost never get to actually see it as they pounce and re-hide all in one motion.   Also the slowest growing OW arboreal I've ever raised.  Still a cool spider though, and very beautiful...just one I don't get the hype about.
> 
> And what's with all the "disagree*" *ratings??  Its an opinion based thread.


I can't believe how lucky I got with my H. mac. She is ALWAYS out now that she's 4". She doesn't even have a retreat anymore. She webbed over her cork hide. I don't know what I did to deserve this from the spider gods, but I'm not complaining.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stig (Jul 25, 2017)

Nikke said:


> P. regalis. That thing was completely ridiculous. Once it felt the opening of the Exoterra lock it went mad. Running like maniac in the enclosure, throwing threat postures around and bolting out from the enclosure.  For me it was too much handle at that time, sold it after I got fed up with the chasing it around the apartment many, many times. Impossible to feed.
> 
> But in the other hand my P. metallica is quite opposite.


I know it's an old thread, but had this idea in regard to this, how about making an inclosure with an "air Lock" at the top for feeding, you know like a spaceship....open top....Roach in...Lock...open buttom Roach Down...T running amok....but hey it's safe


----------



## miss moxie (Jul 25, 2017)

hands down, this one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 25, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> hands down, this one.


What? That's the best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 25, 2017)

@schmiggle 

Still today I think that post # 8 is in the 'Top Five' of this site ratings :-s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jul 25, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> What? That's the best


You're not thinking it through. First of all, good luck finding crickets that big. Second of all, good luck finding an exo terra that big. Third of all, good luck finding a kricket keeper that big. Fourth of all....etc...etc....really big tongs...giant urticating hairs....etc some more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Socfroggy (Jul 25, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> hands down, this one.


Ah yes, the collosal desert highway tarantula. A truly fearful specimen..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 25, 2017)

@Chris LXXIX little did you know that I have never kept, do not keep, and do not, in the foreseeable future, plan to keep any tarantulas. However, to answer the question...


There's an HG Wells story about a bunch of giant spiders with very toxic bites that this guy runs into in the countryside somewhere. They're each about two feet wide, and are clearly colonial. I dare someone to find space for those. IMO, even worse than Aragog or Shelob, because they're about as intelligent as an average Gorgyrella (read: not very), so you can't bargain with them on feeding and space and things.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 25, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> @Chris LXXIX little did you know that I have never kept, do not keep, and do not, in the foreseeable future, plan to keep any tarantulas. However, to answer the question...


Being honest, I know nothing, in fact, about the inverts (and T's) you kept/keep my man 

I've said nothing about, I'm afraid I don't understand :-/



schmiggle said:


> There's an HG Wells story about a bunch of giant spiders with very toxic bites that this guy runs into in the countryside somewhere. They're each about two feet wide, and are clearly colonial. I dare someone to find space for those. IMO, even worse than Aragog or Shelob, because they're about as intelligent as an average Gorgyrella (read: not very), so you can't bargain with them on feeding and space and things.


I want a 'Gray Widower' sling my man... the ones that eat alive those soldiers in 'The Mist' movie


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 25, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Being honest, I know nothing, in fact, about the inverts (and T's) you kept/keep my man
> 
> I'm afraid I don't understand :-/


I thought you wanted my honest opinion based on experience. If not we are on the same page  always happy to throw in my outrageous ideas.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 25, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> I thought you wanted my honest opinion based on experience. If not we are on the same page  always happy to throw in my outrageous ideas.


No 

I mean, yes, I want to know your opinion, of course. But I was talking about that comment of mine you rated 'funny' ah ah :-s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jul 25, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> My first guess would be the King Baboon





Chris LXXIX said:


> Please no heresy, the *Goddess *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus _teached to Peanut how to approach humans and understand their feelings


This is a heresy-free zone, please cease and desist or be smited down in the name of the Emperor

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jul 25, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> This is a heresy-free zone, please cease and desist or be smited down in the name of the Emperor


Yeah I don't really like Hennessy either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Jul 25, 2017)

Some of these guys are getting notifications because i rated their posts because i didnt realize it was a resurrected thread. Good reading though. Also wouldnt take a rosie for free. Unless it was a psycho and guaranteed to stay that way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jul 25, 2017)

Lasiodora parahybana - it's an overrated, skittish, ugly, wannabe A. geniculata with worse hairs, by far the least favourite T I own.
G. rosea/porteri - Was offered an adult female for free, didn't take it, wouldn't take one if you paid me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Jul 25, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> wouldn't take one if you paid me.


I wouldnt push mine that far.... I need the money. Id take your money, your spider, and then probably try to sell it. Unless it was a psycho. I could get along with a psycho.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jul 25, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> I wouldnt push mine that far.... I need the money. Id take your money, your spider, and then probably try to sell it. Unless it was a psycho. I could get along with a psycho.


I suppose it depends on the amount, everyone has their price haha... 

I don't think I could deal with having a T that eats less often than I think "Well, maybe people aren't that bad, I should perhaps try to socialise more"


----------



## miss moxie (Jul 25, 2017)

guys stop. I just caught my G. porteri writing in a diary and listening to my chemical romance's 'the black parade' album.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

